# welche grafikkarte für swtor



## Nehmenix (24. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe Community 

ich hab mir swtor gekauft und habe festgestellt das ich trotz niedriger Grafikeinstellungen nur 30-35 fps habe. 
Deshalb habe ich mir vorgenommen eine neue Graka anzuschaffen aber welche nur? Wenns geht würde ich swtor am liebsten mit 60 Fps auf mittleren oder niedrigen
Grafikeinstellungen spielen.(oder mehr) 
hier ist mein jetziges System:
Prozessor	Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         650  @ 3.20GHz, 3201 MHz, 2 Kern(e), 4 logische(r) Prozessor(en)
Systemtyp	x64-basierter PC
Systemmodell	ixtreme M5800
Installierter physikalischer Speicher (RAM)	8,00 GB
Grafikkarte     ATI Radeon HD 5570
Die Grafikkarte sollte nicht teurer als 200€ sein. Ich hoffe ich hab nichts vergessen.^^
Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Dezember 2011)

Das wird nicht zwingend an der Grafikkarte liegen.

Nur zur Info, wo deine CPU steht: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_lookup.php?cpu=Intel+Core+i5+650+%40+3.20GHz


----------



## Nehmenix (24. Dezember 2011)

Ok,dachte es liegt nur an meine Grafikkarte.^^
Sollte ich mir jetzt nur eine neue CPU zulegen oder Grafikkarte und CPU? wenn ja welche sind geeignet?


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (24. Dezember 2011)

Huhu,

ich nehme auch stark an, dass es an der Grafikkarte liegt, da das Model nicht wirklich für Gaming ausgelegt ist. Der CPU sollte eigentlich vollkommen für MMORPGS ausreichen. Um SWTOR mit deinem CPU auf maximalen Einstellungen spielen zu können empfehle ich dir die AMD HD 6670 oder AMD HD 6850 (etwas schneller) oder von Nvidia die GTX 460.

(Wenn du in nächster Zeit vor hast deine CPU ebenfalls aufzurüsten, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, empfehle ich eine 6870 oder sogar eine 6950, oder von Nvidia eine GTX 560ti.)

Und wenn du dein Budget ausnutzen willst,aber trotzdem erstmal keinen neuen CPU kaufen willst, solltest du eventuell doch zu einer stärkeren tendieren, weil die dann die Option einer stärkeren CPU offen bleibt. In der Hinsicht, würde ich mal sagen, die GTX 460 ist immer eine gute Wahl im Hinsicht auf Preis/Leistung.

Aber bevor du dich festlegst, solltest du noch ein paar weitere Posts abwarten , weil ich auch nicht allwissend bin.
mfg.


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. Dezember 2011)

Wieso so bescheiden @TE? Pack ne HD6850 / HD6870 oder GTX 460 / GTX 560 Ti rein und SW-Tor wird auf hohen-ultra Einstellungen butterweich laufen.


----------



## bemuehung (25. Dezember 2011)

neues Netzteil müsste dann wohl noch mit rein 

bei der 40W karte bestimmt bloss son 250W OEM verbaut


----------



## Nehmenix (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mir mein Netzteil mal angeguckt und es hat tatsächlich nur max. 250W.
Ich hab mir jetzt die AMD HD 6850 bestell, muss mir also ein neues Netzteil nachbestellen. Wie viel Watt sollte es min. haben oder sollte ich mir eine bestimmte anschaffen?
mfg


----------



## Nehmenix (25. Dezember 2011)

(laut Hersteller verbraucht die AMD HD 6850 127 Watt bei Vollast)


----------



## Tilhor (25. Dezember 2011)

Also... Da du ja nicht so ein stromfressendes System hast würde ein kleines Netzteil es auch tun.
Ich empfehle dann diese hier:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/679523
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/543132

Wobei das erste klar mit Kabelmanagment triumphiert und dabei kaum teurer ist.


----------



## Kopernikus1979 (28. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

jetzt hab ich mich endlich auch mal bei Buffed angemeldet ^^
und habe auch gleich eine Frage zu diesem Thema...

Bisher war ich der Meinung, dass ich ein doch recht passables System habe, aber durch meine Erfahrungen und recherchen betreffend SWTOR 
bin ich jetzt doch etwas gefrustet.

Zunächst meine Daten:

Intel I 7 950 - nicht OC
24 GB RAM 
ZOTAC 480 AMP
WIN 7 64 Bit
2 SSDS (Single)

Auflösung bei SWTOR 1980 x 1050

Solange ich die Einstellungen Ingame alle hochsetze und es dabei belasse bekomme ich zwischen 30 und 50 FPS. Das ist in Ordnung.
Sobald ich jedoch über die Spiele Ini meine Kantenglättung auf (nur) 2 (!) setze, brechen meine FPS ein auf verschwindend geringe 7 - 10 FPS.

Eine zweite 480 GTX kann ich nicht einbauen, weil meine SSDS über PCI E laufen und die eine Karte schon 2 Slots belegt.
Also was tun?

Neue Grafikkarte 580 GTX oder 590 GTX ???
Neues Board und Prozessor?

Würde mich über Ratschläge freuen.


Herzliche Grüße
Kopernikus


----------



## mristau (28. Dezember 2011)

Dein System sollte bei weitem reichen für SW-ToR, ich würde auf einen Patch warten, der die Engine verbessert, inkl. Antialiasing.
Bei mir bringt selbst 16x Antialiasing im Treiber einstellen, keinerlei Verbesserung der Bildqualität, also alles mit Treppen.
Allerdings hab ich dort auch keine Einbrüche was die FPS angeht, keine Ahnung wieso, denn ich hab nur eine GTX260

Solang sich da nix bessert, am besten Antialiasing auslassen


----------



## bemuehung (28. Dezember 2011)

da haut irgendwas nich hin der i7-950 und die GTX480 sollten locker reichen


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. Dezember 2011)

neusten grafiktreiber von nvidia.de installiert?


----------



## Kopernikus1979 (29. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

danke für die schnellen Kommentare.
Ja, ich hab alle Treiber auf dem neuesten Stand.

Läuft wie gesagt alles gut, bis ich in der Ini manuell den Eintrag hinzufüge.


client_settings.ini (PS: Ist das richtig, dass der Rechner 2 Dateien findet? Vielleicht wegen meiner Beta Teilnahme?)



[Renderer]
D3DFullScreen = true
Height = 1080
NativeHeight = 1080
NativeWidth = 1920
TextureAnisotropy = 16
Width = 1920
WindowX = 0
WindowY = 0
MeshLODQuality = 1
VerticalSyncState = true
SpeedTreeDistanceScale = 1.25
AllowDepthOfField = false
GammaRamp = 1.0744009
doShadows = true
FarClipScale = 1.
EnableBloom = true
AntiAliasingLevel = 2

[Game]
MoviesFolder = ..\..\Movies
SwtorRegKey = SOFTWARE\BioWare\Star Wars - The Old Republic


Wenn ich über die Nvidia Systemeinstellungen gehe, bringen mir die Änderungen auch nichts.
Die Einstellungen in der Ini machts aber nochmal deutlich besser!!!
Aber wie gesagt unter Einbrüchen...


----------



## Kopernikus1979 (29. Dezember 2011)

lol

ich dachte, das Problem auf Taris wäre behoben.
Habe jetzt nochmal 16 xx 8 xx auf der Raumstation probiert und hatte um die 30 FPS ^^

Da kann ich mich ja mal an 2800 x 1500 wagen ^^


----------

